# Marriott Aruba Ocean Club



## Heaps (Mar 15, 2006)

My wife, 14 month old, sister, mom, and I will be staying in a 2br oceanview unit at the Ocean Club the end of April.  I have a few questions for those of you that have been here:

1.  Rental Car - It looks like we have decided to take a cab from the airport to the resort and just rent a car for a few days while there.  What is the name of the rental car company at the Marriott and a website if you know it off hand.  Also, how are their prices and services compared to others in the area?  

2.  Toddler suggestions - Do you have any suggestions of things to do with the little one?  Of course we will take advantage of the beach and pools at the resort, visit baby beach, but what else.....?

3.  Couples day/night out? -  Since we will have 2 babysitters with us (grandma and aunt)...wife and I will be able to do some things on our own.  Wife has always wanted to go horseback riding in the carribean, so has anyone done the horseback tour to the natural pool?  If so, who did you use and was it worth it?  Any other ideas of things to do with just the wife and I?

4.  Scuba Diving - Wife and I are both open water certified.  Who would you recommend using to dive and are there any 'can't miss' sites?

5.  Cheap eats -  Travelling with a baby, we are not real interested in fancy and expensive meals.  So, are there any decent (non fast food) places to eat within walking distance to the Ocean Club?  

I'm sure I am forgetting to ask many questions, so if you have any suggestions....let's hear 'em.  Thanks in advance!

Heaps Family


----------



## K Hines (Mar 15, 2006)

*Ocean Club*

My wife, 14 month old, sister, mom, and I will be staying in a 2br oceanview unit at the Ocean Club the end of April. I have a few questions for those of you that have been here:

1. Rental Car - It looks like we have decided to take a cab from the airport to the resort and just rent a car for a few days while there. What is the name of the rental car company at the Marriott and a website if you know it off hand. Also, how are their prices and services compared to others in the area? 

2. Toddler suggestions - Do you have any suggestions of things to do with the little one? Of course we will take advantage of the beach and pools at the resort, visit baby beach, but what else.....?

3. Couples day/night out? - Since we will have 2 babysitters with us (grandma and aunt)...wife and I will be able to do some things on our own. Wife has always wanted to go horseback riding in the carribean, so has anyone done the horseback tour to the natural pool? If so, who did you use and was it worth it? Any other ideas of things to do with just the wife and I?

4. Scuba Diving - Wife and I are both open water certified. Who would you recommend using to dive and are there any 'can't miss' sites?

5. Cheap eats - Travelling with a baby, we are not real interested in fancy and expensive meals. So, are there any decent (non fast food) places to eat within walking distance to the Ocean Club? 

I'm sure I am forgetting to ask many questions, so if you have any suggestions....let's hear 'em. Thanks in advance!

Heaps Family

questions I can answer
1) I believe it is Hertz car rental in the lobby.

2) Butterfly farm

3) We have used Rancho del campo 2 times and it was great.  We did a beach ride with Rancho Notorios also, this was also fun.

4) Have not dived in Aruba

5) Moomba's is reasonably priced and so is Champions at the Ocean Club

Hope this helps
Kevin


----------



## IngridN (Mar 15, 2006)

Hertz is the car rental company.  If you rent at the Marriott desk after you've checked in, you will receive a 10% (I think that's the amount) discount.  Still a bit pricier than some of the other car rental companies, but if you're only going to rent for a couple of days, the convenience is worth it IMO.

We always rent for the entire 2 weeks we're there (again, for convenience rather than cost) and we use Econo.  As you can tell, convenience is high on my list of criteria!

Ingrid


----------

